# Garage fire!!!



## wxnut (May 20, 2008)

Fire department was paged to this garage fire. It was fully engulfed and down before they could even get water on it.
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Doug Raflik


----------



## Renair (May 20, 2008)

Some good shots there Doug.  #7 is my personal favourite.  Nicely spotted.


----------



## JimmyO (May 20, 2008)

Geez, looks like it was convered in gasoline, lol. Nice shots, hope you didnt get to hot!


----------



## Kenny32 (May 20, 2008)

I like the last one the best...

It melted the siding right off of the house, as seen in #8...and It doesn't even look like the garage was connected to the house...so it must've been very hot.

Any word on what caused it?


----------



## ira9700 (May 20, 2008)

Should start a Fire Pics thread for all us volly fire members


----------



## createnetwork (May 20, 2008)

These are some really good shots, crazy how much that burned, I can't believe that siding either.


----------



## Smilemon (May 20, 2008)

I really like the #7 shot. Was the green bay guy the owner?


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 20, 2008)

That was one intense fire! Man, that's scary.  

I live in an old Victorian house which still has crumpled newspaper for insulation on some floors.  I imagine that this place would burn very similarly to that garage.

If it does, one of you guys had better be there to get some great shots.


----------



## wxnut (May 21, 2008)

Smilemon said:


> I really like the #7 shot. Was the green bay guy the owner?



He is a fireman. Just got there too late to suit up.

Doug


----------



## wxnut (May 21, 2008)

ira9700 said:


> Should start a Fire Pics thread for all us volly fire members



Go to firepics.net. Great site for fire and MVA pics.


----------



## DRoberts (May 22, 2008)

Nice shots...as a firefighter I can appreciate these. I really like the capture in #3. And it's always funny to see a white helmet and shorts...#8


----------



## Coldow91 (May 29, 2008)

That fire is crazy! I really like 1 &2


----------



## Phazan (May 29, 2008)

Wow, nice pictures! That was pretty good timing on number 3!
I wonder what they kept in that garage that made it flame up so well..wow


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (May 29, 2008)

Great pics...but I gotta say it..


GO PACK!


----------



## thinkricky (May 29, 2008)

Know the cause of the fire?


----------



## Doc Wiseman (May 30, 2008)

That fire had a serious head start. If it was sided in the same vinyl as the house it would explain some of the speed of flame spread. It looks like a wood frame, probably unfinished inside, so it's basically a standing lumber yard.   

Sorry, the Fire Investigator in me started coming out.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are some amazing shots!


----------



## HoboSyke (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice coverage of the drama !  :thumbup:


----------



## Kmiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are great shots!!


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 26, 2011)

How is the grass (and trees) so green already in Wisconsin?


----------



## bruce282 (Mar 26, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> How is the grass (and trees) so green already in Wisconsin?


 
The pics were posted in May of 2008.

Bruce


----------



## Edsport (Mar 26, 2011)

Great shots and # 10 is awesome...


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 26, 2011)

didn't even  look at that...........wow, old thread.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2011)

Willing to bet it was a meth lab that exploded.


----------



## mike3767 (Mar 28, 2011)

I like #8.  Being on a paid fire department, it's funny to see our beloved Chiefs who should know safety wearing helmet, coat and oh, shorts!!!!!!!!


----------



## NegativesRevealed (Mar 28, 2011)

Great shots! #4 is my favorite


----------



## Smitty91 (Mar 28, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.



DRoberts said:


> And it's always funny to see a white helmet and shorts...#8


----------

